# Marcus Camby...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Is going to get abused in the West. He hasn't even played a full season in the East in his whole career. In the West he will have to go up against more physical and better centers untill Hilario develops more so then he can play. Camby will play no more than 55 games this season. He has to go up against Shaquille O'Neal, Michael Olowokandi, Dale Davis, Vlade Divac, David Robinson, even Raef Lafrentz wannabe Yao Ming, every night. They should really look into signing Jerome James. He is 7-1 272lbs. and always improving.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> Is going to get abused in the West. He hasn't even played a full season in the East in his whole career. In the West he will have to go up against more physical and better centers untill Hilario develops more so then he can play. Camby will play no more than 55 games this season. He has to go up against Shaquille O'Neal, Michael Olowokandi, Dale Davis, Vlade Divac, David Robinson, even Raef Lafrentz wannabe Yao Ming, every night. They should really look into signing Jerome James. He is 7-1 272lbs. and always improving.


I agree-but at least they got some good draft picks


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Camby is not a center! The reason he has been hurt his whole career is because he has been playing out of position all along.


He is a power forward. He will have to play center because NeNe is also a power forward. he is 6'9. that makes him power forward. Juwon howard is also a power forward.


Are you going to waive Mark Jackson? You have Satterfield. So i dont see why you need him.

Good luck in the Lebron sweepstakes!


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*I don't think Camby will play center*

If they want to keep him healthy then they can't play him at center. Howard's probably better at guarding centers anyway. He's at least stronger. They might even start Hilario at center. They obviously won't be trying to win this year.


----------

